# Old Barn Wood stain



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It will be very hard to tap into a color which is 100 years into the making. Actually, it will be impossible, because the "way back machine" doesn't do color progression aging. The best you can expect is to match the color now and either die or move before the color varies outside of acceptable parameters.
Call in a local colorist or two and get their recomendations.
Ron


----------

